
Vegan vs. Omnivore: The Debate - sridca
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eefgRVi7Ko
======
garysahota93
I'm all for folks on both sides. However, just please don't push your beliefs
on me. That's what I dislike. I have my personal beliefs, which I am happy to
share, but I won't force you (or judge you) for any lifestyle choices you
make.

That being said, if anyone wants to have a genuine conversation about the pros
and cons of both sides, happy to do so. Just don't make it personal.

~~~
sridca
Have you seen the video?

